# Hymer pump not working



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Cam anyone help with some advice.
The water pump on my Hymer 640 is not working. I have checked the taps. You can hear the switches on all the taps, but the pump does not work.
I have connected a 12v battery to the pump and it works.
I have checked all the fuses under the front passenger seat, all are OK.
I cannot find any other fuse box.
The EHU is connected.
We are due to drive to spain in the next week.
Has anybody got any ideas what I can try Next?

Thanks


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Have you got another set of fuses on your elektroblock? There should be one marked pumpe.

Regards


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Check the pressure (microswitch) on the pump, bridge the terminals with a short piece of wire or give it a tap with a screwdriver handle.

Peter

PS. whilst you are doing it leave a tap open in the sink


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

*hymer pump*

Hi and thanks to both of you for the prompt replies.
I can only see one line of fuses on the elecroblock.
non of the fuses are marked with anything.
I have tried shorting out the pump, to no avail there is no power at the pump.

Thanks
Tony


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: hymer pump*



tony5677 said:


> non of the fuses are marked with anything.
> I have tried shorting out the pump, to no avail there is no power at the pump.
> 
> Thanks
> Tony


Hi Tony,

On the Elektoblok EBL 4-105, the "PUMPE" fuse is orange coloured, 5 amp and is fifth down the line. Depending upon which model you have, it can't be to much different to yours.
If there is no power at the terminals to the pump, but your test shows that the pump works, then it is either a fuse gone, or a break in the circuit.

HTH,

Jock.

P.S. Is there any particular reason that this is in "Nature Watch", rather than in Tech / Mech Chat? :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I used to have an Hymer, It had a pump switch on/off on the display it was worked by pressing the water tank switch then pressing "Ok" this then used to display a Tap at the bottom of the screen and the pump used to work.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I've never seen a Hymer Pump on any of my Nature Watches. Sorry couldn't resist it :lol: :lol: 

peedee


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for all your replies.
I dont know why its in Nature watch either.
It just shows that I know as much about putting questions on webb sites as I do about Hymer pumps.
I will take the front passenger seat out in the morning, as the electroblock is under it, to see if I can see any more fuses,
Thanks 
tony


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tony5677 said:


> It just shows that I know as much about putting questions on webb sites as I do about Hymer pumps.


Don't worry about it Tony. We've all been down that route. :wink:

Remove the passenger seat to gain access to the Elektroblok?? Good grief. A tad inconvenient, or what? 

Hope you get sorted,

Jock.


----------



## SilverF1 (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a similar problem before Christmas. Switches going but no pump. 

Checked fuses etc. then found I'd inadvertently knocked the 12V system off by pressing the switch on the panel above the door...

Worth a check.


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies,
I have now given up and I am taking it to a caravan/ motorhome repairs
on Monday. 
I have checked every thing. All power both 12v and ehu is on, everything works except the pump.
It is obviously a fuse or a break in the circit,I CANNOT FIND THE FUSE.
Even the wife has looked( you know how we are told that we cannot find 
anything).

If all else fails, if there is no power to the pump circit, I will see if it is possible to connect another live connection to the pump.
The alternative is to just drink and wash in spanish wine for a month.

Thanks.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tony5677 said:


> The alternative is to just drink and wash in spanish wine for a month.
> 
> Thanks.


That's not a bad alternative, especially if forced to drink, and wash in an "oak aged" Tempranillo. :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## tony5677 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks to all motorhomers who have replied.
I took the Hymer into "Premier Towing Centre In Tipton West Midlands 0121 520 6858".
Within 15mins they had found the hidden fuse box. There is a panel that clips out from the side of the passenger seat.
The fuse had blown.
Again thanks to all.
I will still try to wash in wine.

Tony.


----------

